# 17 ' Flatscat help needed



## 3reds (Feb 7, 2007)

I am thinking about getting another boat and was considering the 17' Flatscat. Does any one have any experince or knowlage of this boat with performance ,ride or any other coments about it would be of great help.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

25 mph w/ a 115 hp motor.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Kenny, on this board, loves his. Contact him.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Pm me if you need info.. If not Kenny is as good as they come on this model.. I had a 21; and know that hull inside and out..


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

We have the 19' with a 115 E-Tec and will run 37mph (gps) loaded with two people and gear. There is still some left but we are never in that big of a hurry. Have you looked at 
http://flatscat.com/ ? PM me if you need more info. gb


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

I own a 03 17' FlatsCat w/a 90hp Mercury. So far, I'm quite pleased w/ the boat's performance. I've yet to go WOT and the GPS has clocked the speed w/two large guys onboard at 39.8 mph. The boat gets a bit squirrlley at that speed. The MFG's specs say top end is ~42 mph and it might be possible. The boat will cruise very nicely at 30 mph and has an estimated range of ~ 80-100 miles w/the 22 gal fuel tank. I have a 4 bladed prop on the engine to help the boat's performace. The C.C. has a water pressure guage, a MUST on any shallow water boat. The open water performance is very good. This type of hull tends to ride on top of the water rather than through it when properly trimmed. I've crossed Galveston and other Bay systems many times in 1'-3' chop w/out problems. I just have to make sure everything is stowed away or tied down.

I have no problem getting up in 1 ft of water, again w/two large guys onboard and w/o any add on cavitation plates on the lower unit.The biggest problem in the shallows is getting crud in the water intake for the engine, hence the importance of the water pressure guage. I have a CMC jack plate on the stern. Ususally it's keep all the way down. This allows ~ 3"-4" of engine skeg to protude below the hull's sponsons and this keeps the boat from sliding while into sharp turns. I had the hull spin out on me during my first outing when I was getting the feel of this type of boat which is not designed to make sharp turning maneuvers.

The 03+ models have plenty of storage for my needs but there is no built in live well. The C.C. has small front deck w/storage hatch that makes a great scouting/casting platform. The biggest beef I have is not using my Cat enough.

BTW, welcome to 2Coolfishing


----------



## 3reds (Feb 7, 2007)

Capt. Harold that is one fine lookin boat.Thanks for the pics. and info. I am going to Rosenberg to check them out. Thanks....


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

I love that ladder on the back. Something like that would come in handy for a big guy like me. 

That boat looks like a floating academy store, similar to mine when I'm out.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

3reds said:


> I am thinking about getting another boat and was considering the 17' Flatscat. Does any one have any experince or knowlage of this boat with performance ,ride or any other coments about it would be of great help.


I've got an 18'6" Flats cat about to be put up for sale...$16k


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

What yr model & pics.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Bluffer said:


> What yr model & pics.


2002 hull with 2005 yam 4 strk 115. Pm me for more info/pics







.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

Why are you selling it? looks like a cool rig.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

FISHGUTS said:


> Why are you selling it? looks like a cool rig.


I had a Mosca built and it should be ready in a couple weeks. Its great boat though.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I love this picture of Kenny's 17' flats cat.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=107167


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Same angle....different boat. This was our first time out with the new boat last year. 19' FlatsCat 115 E-Tec


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I have the 18.6' w 100hp yam 4-stroke and love it. The shallow water running is truly unbelievable. The cat hull makes for a smooth ride as long as you don't run straight into rough water. If it gets really rough I'll tack like a sailboat because it takes the corner and side chop so well. Right now my GPS top speed is 32mph and that's in the very best conditions with a 13X15. Baumann is reworking my prop and claims I will hit 38mph and still have the Holeshot I need. Good luck


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I have a 2001 which was before the deck step-up. I've fished mine from the Venice marsh to S. Padre in every possible condition. The preformance of this little skiff constantly amazes me. It's also perfect for my fishing style and location. 
I keep it uncluttered and simple.

PM if you have more questions or want a test ride.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Boy that's a good looking boat. It's exactly how I would of built it 



troutphishin said:


> 2002 hull with 2005 yam 4 strk 115. Pm me for more info/pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Have you consider another brand of cat boat, Not that flatscat's are not very capable, but they look a little on the ugly side, which is my only beef. I think ultracat makes a smaller boat.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Have you consider another brand of cat boat, Not that flatscat's are not very capable, but they look a little on the ugly side, which is my only beef. I think ultracat makes a smaller boat.




 
The reds and trout think they are ugly too. The Flounder like em but I guess all species have different opinions.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, Captain Harold , that is one tricked out 17 footer. 

Does that thing have a bow thruster ? LOL


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment. You could say I "Pimped my Ride" and yes it has a bow thruster. It's called a troll ing motor.


----------



## 3reds (Feb 7, 2007)

I am going to look at some other boats also.I have read a lot of 2collers that have them and are real pleased with them.I havent made it to Rosenberg yet to look at them yet but I am going to Palacios to look at the Trans Cats too.
Thanks for all the great posts and mighty good pics of your boats and how their rigged out. Big help to see pics.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> *The reds and trout think they are ugly too. The Flounder like em but I guess all species have different opinions.*


Now...that's funny!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

galvbay said:


> Same angle....different boat. This was our first time out with the new boat last year. 19' FlatsCat 115 E-Tec


That looks familiar. Where was that picture taken? :tongue:


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Have you consider another brand of cat boat, Not that flatscat's are not very capable, but they look a little on the ugly side, which is my only beef. I think ultracat makes a smaller boat.


If having a pretty boat is a big concern to you....then your gonna lose your man card dude ! The fish don't give a rat's arse what your boat looks like....LOL. Hmmmm...does Ultracat make a pink boat ?.......

just kidding...haha


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Catn' Around said:


> Boy that's a good looking boat. It's exactly how I would of built it


 looks a little familiar?


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

BeachCityBoy said:


> If having a pretty boat is a big concern to you....then your gonna lose your man card dude ! The fish don't give a rat's arse what your boat looks like....LOL. Hmmmm...does Ultracat make a pink boat ?.......
> 
> just kidding...haha


sounds like you have an ugly boat, and your right, fish dont care, but the guys back at the dock do. its just like the guy who has a cool sports car, every likes to check it out. But any boat is better than no boat I guess. I guess one must ask himself, would I rather drive an old wreck, or take the bus?


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Flat's Hunter said:


> sounds like you have an ugly boat, and your right, fish dont care, but the guys back at the dock do. its just like the guy who has a cool sports car, every likes to check it out. But any boat is better than no boat I guess. I guess one must ask himself, would I rather drive an old wreck, or take the bus?


I guess your right....if looking pretty for your buddies is more important than catching fish.....LOL


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

BeachCityBoy said:


> I guess your right....if looking pretty for your buddies is more important than catching fish.....LOL


well, I dont catch a lot of fish, got to show something off at the dock. Besides, if you ever been to the fishing center on a holiday, you'll understand


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Flat's Hunter said:


> well, I dont catch a lot of fish, got to show something off at the dock. Besides, if you ever been to the fishing center on a holiday, you'll understand


Anyone that launches there on a holiday or weekend is nuts. I don't care what their boat looks like. :biggrin:


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

My fish catching cat.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

kenny said:


> Anyone that launches there on a holiday or weekend is nuts. I don't care what their boat looks like. :biggrin:


oh come on, its fun, as long as your not the one to screw up


----------



## flatscatman (Dec 19, 2007)

I have had my 18.5 FlatsCat for over 4yrs. Tried several props 3 bld& 4bld. The fastest is a 17" pitch w/ a super cup. It only turns 4800rpm and runs 38mph,(gps) 1999 90hp 2 stroke johnson. Hole shot is good. I know low rpms are bad. One of the other props I have tried would turn 5300rpms and run 32 mph. Sorry I don't want to go slower. This past week I bought a new 115 etec and ran it for a while with this same prop. It turned 4950rpm and runs 39mph. 25 more HP. I need some help with this, not sure where to start. I would like to turn more and at least go the same speed. 
I fish around Sabine Lake in the marshes. This is the prefect boat for this marsh. I have to run a lot of small bayous it turns best jp all the way down motor trimmed under. In this position the etec hits the water turn downs on the back because the motor is so wide. Will moving the steering arm
closer to the motor stop this?? What prop are you running? [email protected]
I haven't figured out to post pics. and get around here yet this is my second day here.

Johnny


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Your engine is too wide? What part is hitting the turn-downs, the lower unit?

I'd take it back where you bought the engine and they rigged it because something is definitely wrong.

The engine cowling should be well above the top of the transom slot even at the jack plates lowest position.
Maybe post up a picture so we can see what's happening.
You have to resize your pictures to post them.

Bauman or Mike Hood will fix your prop problem.



flatscatman said:


> I have had my 18.5 FlatsCat for over 4yrs. Tried several props 3 bld& 4bld. The fastest is a 17" pitch w/ a super cup. It only turns 4800rpm and runs 38mph,(gps) 1999 90hp 2 stroke johnson. Hole shot is good. I know low rpms are bad. One of the other props I have tried would turn 5300rpms and run 32 mph. Sorry I don't want to go slower. This past week I bought a new 115 etec and ran it for a while with this same prop. It turned 4950rpm and runs 39mph. 25 more HP. I need some help with this, not sure where to start. I would like to turn more and at least go the same speed.
> I fish around Sabine Lake in the marshes. This is the prefect boat for this marsh. I have to run a lot of small bayous it turns best jp all the way down motor trimmed under. In this position the etec hits the water turn downs on the back because the motor is so wide. Will moving the steering arm
> closer to the motor stop this?? What prop are you running? [email protected]
> I haven't figured out to post pics. and get around here yet this is my second day here.
> ...


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

flatscatman said:


> I have had my 18.5 FlatsCat for over 4yrs. Tried several props 3 bld& 4bld. The fastest is a 17" pitch w/ a super cup. It only turns 4800rpm and runs 38mph,(gps) 1999 90hp 2 stroke johnson. Hole shot is good. I know low rpms are bad. One of the other props I have tried would turn 5300rpms and run 32 mph. Sorry I don't want to go slower. This past week I bought a new 115 etec and ran it for a while with this same prop. It turned 4950rpm and runs 39mph. 25 more HP. I need some help with this, not sure where to start. I would like to turn more and at least go the same speed.
> I fish around Sabine Lake in the marshes. This is the prefect boat for this marsh. I have to run a lot of small bayous it turns best jp all the way down motor trimmed under. In this position the etec hits the water turn downs on the back because the motor is so wide. Will moving the steering arm
> closer to the motor stop this?? What prop are you running? [email protected]
> I haven't figured out to post pics. and get around here yet this is my second day here.
> ...


Baumann is high but he'll tell you what you need. I have a 18'6" Flatscat with a 100hp Yamaha 4-stroke and this past weekend with two 220LB guys, a full fuel tank, three batteries, wading gear, 100LBS of ice, food drinks I got a GPS of 35mph at 6000rpms with a four blade 13X15 freshly rebuilt by Baumann.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

http://www.baumannprops.com/index.html


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have an 03' 21 flats cat, and its a great boats after owning several in my time. It is a lot of boat, I have considered downsizing to the 17, but sometimes find myself needing to cross open water only a few times though, I was curious if the fourstroke would be good on the 17' or the 2 stroke?


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

bb1234 said:


> I have an 03' 21 flats cat, and its a great boats after owning several in my time. It is a lot of boat, I have considered downsizing to the 17, but sometimes find myself needing to cross open water only a few times though, I was curious if the fourstroke would be good on the 17' or the 2 stroke?


I like my 4-stroke because I want to save money when it comes to gas and oil. I sacrifice hole shot and a heavy weight motor for it though. If you just care about performance I would say go with an E-TEC 90. If you don't mind more weight and less holeshot go with an 08' Yamaha 90 4-stroke. I think the new Yamaha's have a low water pickup and are also set up to charge multiple batteries.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

do these new etec engines have the oil tank inside the engine cowling, or is it a seperate tank? the other 2 strokes seem to be disappearing that had the oil tank in the engine, i just really liked that feature. So the 17 is a great boat? my 21 has exceeded all my expectations, its just so much boat for the little time i fish.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a 21' with a 115 Yammy and it runs 39 witha Bauman prop and the holeshot is decent with 4 guys. Great on fuel.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

they are right out here west of town at 90 and spur 10, drive over and talk to Bill and ask to set up a demo run.


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

You may want to checkout the Tohatsu TLDI, 2strk with oil tank on the motor. I have a 90 TLDI on my 17' FC. With a 3 blade I hit 37mph with excellant fuel mileage. 4 blade super cup about 31mph,not to good fuel mileage but holeshot is awesome. This is on a heavy alum. boat!



bb1234 said:


> do these new etec engines have the oil tank inside the engine cowling, or is it a seperate tank? the other 2 strokes seem to be disappearing that had the oil tank in the engine, i just really liked that feature. So the 17 is a great boat? my 21 has exceeded all my expectations, its just so much boat for the little time i fish.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*18"6 For Sale*

Just put on the market.Getting a boat built. See (Boats For Sale Forum).


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------

